# Diffrent Pulleys=Bad idea?



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a 01 supercharged frontier and im looking into buying different pulleys for it, would this be alright considering the Supercharger is from the nissan factory


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It will definitely void whatever engine warranty you had left. However, it will make more Hp.


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

SCfrontier said:


> I have a 01 supercharged frontier and im looking into buying different pulleys for it, would this be alright considering the Supercharger is from the nissan factory


Does the pulley also come with some kind of fuel upgrade as well?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wintercar said:


> Does the pulley also come with some kind of fuel upgrade as well?



Highly doubt it


----------



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

why? it will get worse mileage?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SCfrontier said:


> why? it will get worse mileage?


Yes, that's pretty much a given. On boost, at least. Coasting and cruise you may still get decent mileage.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, that's pretty much a given. On boost, at least. Coasting and cruise you may still get decent mileage.



Well I run 10 PSI and I get 33 MPG at 55 and 28 MPG at 74


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I run 10 PSI and I get 33 MPG at 55 and 28 MPG at 74


Well, I did say _may_. I've found the same thing to be true in my own Z, more efficient at 55 than anywhere else. Don't forget, though, these cars were _designed_ to be more efficient at that speed. Gearbox gearing, engine camming and ECU, all of it was built to conform to US standards, and at the time it was the highest speed limit on the open highways in this country. 
Supercharging is a little different in it's operation though. The newer superchargers can freewheel and run zero boost at cruise, thus not placing additional parasitic load on the engine and not requiring more fuel due to not inputting positive pressure. I beleive the Frontiers still get horrible fuel mileage either way, from what I'm told.


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

well im not real sure on the fuel economy part, but my guess is that it will drop. Now im assuming that you're looking into the one from AC(4x4parts.com). One the warranty issue....if somthing is damaged that is a result of the install, there will be no coverage (say you blow seals on the supercharger.....if the tech thinks its because of the diff pulley, its voided)
My friend has an 04 s/c Xterra, and he was looking into the same thing, and we decided that it wasnt worth being the first to find out its a bad product, since we have been looking for 3 or 4 months and cant find a review on it. On the question of fuel upgrades, its probably not needed, since its already forced induction, and only adds a few lbs. of boost. Also, i dont think it would have a huge effect unless you have or get somthing other than the stock intake (i.e. Nismo R-Tune, SpencerLowRacing Adapter plate, etc.)


----------



## cra Z (Jan 23, 2005)

we've done a couple pulleys on frontiers at our shop, and had good luck with them. the trucks were def. a little faster with no serious side effects.


----------



## ZARDOZ (Feb 5, 2005)

I ran a 2.3" pulley and got pretty bad preignition on my frontier (2001) but a 2.4" seems fine with the stock intake. I had problems with a k&n intake combined with the pulley though. I also found going one colder on the plug helped.


----------

